# Hintergrund



## BennyS (29. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leuts,

also entweder ich mache einen idiotischen Fehler oder mein Eclipse spackt rum. Ich mache meinen Hintergrund (bei den Properties - Background) meiner Oberfläche z.b. auf schwarz was es mir im Visual Editor auch gleich anzeigt. Wenn ich nun auf Run gehe ist der Hintergrund aber unverändert auf grau. Selbst wenn cih ein Label in die Oberfläche hinein ziehe kann ich den Hintergrund nicht verändern. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jan 2011)

Den Hintergrund von was denn und wie sieht der entsprechende Code aus?


----------



## BennyS (30. Jan 2011)

Den Code hab ich gerade nicht parat ich hab ne normale oberfläche wo ein label ist. Durch die Properties von Eclips läst sich einfach die Farbe verstellen komischerweise bleibt die Farbe aber immer gleich.


----------



## Ivan Dolvich (31. Jan 2011)

Du hast also ein... JFrame? Frame? Window? und änderst die Hintergrundfarbe mit... einem Plugin in Eclipse, dass Oberflächen grafisch editierbar machen?
Werde bitte bisschen genauer. Nenn mal ein paar Namen, Abläufe, Code.


----------



## xehpuk (31. Jan 2011)

Schon 
	
	
	
	





```
setOpaque(true)
```
 versucht?


----------

